# B2B3K9 - Sitzungsspiel



## Madrake (20. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

keine Frage zu der Aufgabe, bzw. Instanz wie man diese bewältigt - hab ich schon fertig.


Jedoch, ich lebte noch im Endkampf gegen Mazok (Elitemeister) - bevor ich zurückgeholt wurde (Instanz absolviert).


ABER - nach der Videosequenz kam dann folgendes - ich war tot am Questgeber (Bosi) in der Kammer des Scheidewegs (Durins Weg). Ist das ein Bug, oder ist das die Strafe weil ich nicht starb im Sitzungspiel, obwohl da im Questtext steht "heldenhaft" sterben?

Den Elitemeister hatte ich dabei auf ca. 5% Moral dezimiert. Bevor seine andren Gehilfen kamen. Dann kam die Einblendung "Instanz erfolgreich abgeschlossen" - und ich hatte dabei gut 50% Moral. (Immer schön wenn verfügbar die Taste 7 gedrückt - weiß nicht was das für eine Fähigkeit ist, spiel selbst keinen Waffenmeister, aber man heilt sich dadurch)


Ihr wurdet durch ein Missgeschick außer Gefecht gesetzt.
Ihr erliegt Euren Verletzungen.

Das konnte ich als allererstes Lesen, als ich wieder mit meinem barden aktiv sein sollte, nach dem Sessionspiel - auch Soloinstanz.


mfg Gonczo - hoffe auf paar Antworten - ob sowas öfters vorkommen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olfmo (20. März 2009)

Ich würde vermuten das ist ein Bug. Die "Missgeschick" Meldung kommt ja dann wenn man zu weit runter fällt normalerweise, daher denke ich dass sich da beim zurückporten einfach ein Fehler eingeschlichen hat.

Ich habe das teilweise in anderen Situationen auch schon erlebt dass man auf einmal ziemlich lange verlangsamt war wie wenn man irgendwo runtergefallen wäre ohne dass das aber tatsächlich passiert ist...

Der Skill ist übrigens ein ziemlich stark verbesserter Skill des Waffenmeisters, ein Schlag mit dem man sich gleichzeitig selbst heilt (beim Waffi nur einmalig ein paar hundert Moral).


----------



## Rhuma (4. Mai 2009)

/edit.

sry hatte mich verlesen.


----------



## simoni (8. Mai 2009)

Bin auch jedesmal beim Questgeber gestorben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Catlyn (3. Februar 2013)

Hay,

bei mir tut sich folgendes Problem auf:
Ich komme jedes mal zu diesem letzten Ork da in der Kammer, aber jedes mal wenn er seine Schergen ruft, kann ich ihm keinen weiteren Schaden zufügen und wenn ich dann einem seiner Okrs schade, so ist das Sitzungsspiel dennoch gescheitert. Ich habe es jetzt schon 10x probiert und komm einfach nicht weiter 

Weiß einer von euch woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## Magogan (28. Dezember 2013)

Hab das Sitzungsspiel auch mehrmals machen müssen, hab am Ende aber einfach Mazog gehauen.

Beim ersten Mal habe ich bis zuletzt gekämpft und bin dabei gestorben - und obwohl der Charakter, den ich da spielte, eh sterben würde, ist das Sitzungsspiel gescheitert. Sehr witzig, echt -.-

Beim zweiten Mal hat mich da irgendein Troll verfolgt, der mich gar nicht verfolgen sollte, und hat mich dann getötet...

Beim dritten Mal hat alles funktioniert.


----------

